# Pak India 1971 War Gallery



## Mujahid

MORE >>>
pakistanarmy.biz.tc

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## baker

nice old photos... and lets hope this thread remains only for pics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farman007

Nice thread, if some one have these type of rare pix, kindly upload here!


----------



## silentinksoldier



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

nice pics. lets hope it doesnt turn into indo vs pak


----------



## JonAsad

i am counting the days when some indian will post the pic of gen niazi surrendering and the thread will be closed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Paf pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops




----------



## Imran Khan

please be civil no trolling guys i know these type of threads


----------



## silentinksoldier

iaf hunter in action in longewala


----------



## silentinksoldier

pns ghazi..first submarine sunk around the indian subcontinent


----------



## Last Hope

So far so good.
I dont wanna see the pictures, will bring back nothing else but hatred and cry for the murderers.
Lets be formal.


----------



## silentinksoldier




----------



## silentinksoldier

pakistani tank incoming






---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leviza

http://www.war1971.com/CMS_FILES/image/300px-Bangladesh_1971_Liberation.jpg


----------



## silentinksoldier

indian jeep mounter RCL gun


----------



## silentinksoldier

paf sabres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silentinksoldier

pakistani chaffees going back


----------



## blackops




----------



## silentinksoldier

a pakistani t59 at longewala


----------



## silentinksoldier

chinese built T-59 taken out by rcl gunnes


----------



## silentinksoldier



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

another t-59 laid to waste

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

indian soldiers posing atop an abandoned t-59

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

majje!!


----------



## silentinksoldier

the man and the machine


----------



## silentinksoldier

gnat guncam






---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------


----------



## silentinksoldier

war logs


----------



## silentinksoldier

sabre slayers


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

Imran Khan said:


>



nice warbirds!!


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## silentinksoldier




----------



## Areesh

Air Cdre Patrick. D. Callaghan at the wreckage of an Indian Su-7 shot down near Sargodha in 1971. Callaghan was then the PAF Chief Inspector. He held among other responsibilities, in charge of the verification of Pakistani claims of enemy airplane kills.


----------



## Areesh

A killer sails out for war in search of it's prey. 

Guess who.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

A knocked-out Indian tank in the Sulemanki sector - December 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Very nice pics guys. The nostalgic feeling is prevalent.


----------



## Dalai Lama

A Mukti Bahini fighter carries a comrade injured in the fight against the Pakistani army

(No effrontery intended)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silentinksoldier

Areesh said:


> A killer sails out for war in search of it's prey.
> 
> Guess who.



the pns ghazi right?


----------



## Areesh

silentinksoldier said:


> the pns ghazi right?



Nope. PNS Hangor.


----------



## Areesh

TheDeletedUser said:


> A Mukti Bahini fighter carries a comrade injured in the fight against the Pakistani army
> 
> (No effrontery intended)



Don't know it is a good thing to post pics of terrorists. It would have been better if both sides post pics of regular soldiers and officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

PM. Indra Gandhi 





Instrument of surrender

(Again no effrontery intended)

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




Areesh said:


> Don't know it is a good thing to post pics of terrorists. It would have been better if both sides post pics of regular soldiers and officers.



Dude, why are you starting this crap again? Mukti Bahini aren't classified as terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

TheDeletedUser said:


> Dude, why are you starting this crap again? Mukthi Bahini aren't terrorists.



Yes they are. As I said. It would be better if you post pics of regular soldiers instead of terrorists. Now refrain from ruining the thread.



> (Again no effrontery intended)



And no need to write it again and again. We won't be offended. It is all part of that war. Terrorists pics might not be welcomed though.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Areesh said:


> Yes they are. As I said. It would be better if you post pics of regular soldiers instead of terrorists. Now refrain from ruining the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> And no need to write it again and again. We won't be offended. It is all part of that war. Terrorists pics might not be welcomed though.



1) Okay then, I won't bother to correct you as that will ruin the thread.
2) The title of the thread is "Pak India 1971 War Gallery". I will post appropriate pictures.
3) I will write it as many times as it is needed. Clearly I offended you somehow...

Thanks.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Khalibar and Shah Jahan - Two Pakistani destroyers.


----------



## Areesh

TheDeletedUser said:


> 2) The title of the thread is "Pak India 1971 War Gallery". I will post appropriate pictures.



Great.... 



> 3) I will write it as many times as it is needed. Clearly I offended you somehow...



You don't glorify terrorists. And their won't be any need to write those two phrases.


----------



## silentinksoldier

thanks for the info


----------



## Windjammer

silentinksoldier said:


> pns ghazi..first submarine sunk around the indian subcontinent



Wrong, the Sub was lost due to a tragic accident while laying depth charges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

silentinksoldier said:


> iaf in action



Actually they are PAF F-86 Sabers delivering Napalm during a fire power demo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

silentinksoldier said:


> gnat guncam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------



The image may be from a Gnat Gun Camera, but the aircraft in gun sights is also a Gnat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silentinksoldier

will edit this..is it 1971 btw?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

TheDeletedUser said:


> A Mukti Bahini fighter carries a comrade injured in the fight against the Pakistani army
> 
> (No effrontery intended)



Too tall for an avearge Bengli. Picture does not match description. Muqti Bani never wore uniforms like regular combat troops.


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## LEO99

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------


----------



## LEO99



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

One of the most successful strike by PAF was against Mukreian Rail Yards, where train loads of Arms, Armour and Fuel were destroyed by a formation of Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

only if east pakistan was kept protected till 1984 it would have been impossible to break pakistan as we had deployed nukes by then, but fate had to come.. only if zia had been president before 78 or 70

btw i must say it was some traitor whose role lead to the fall of muslims in spain, then the same ghaddar lead to the fall of tipu sultan's maisur, the same ghaddars lead down the bengal from british, the same ghaddar i-e mujeeb ur rehman(may god throw him in hell) lead to the fall of east pakistan, so i conclude, there have been not many ghaddars in the history of the world, as there have been produced in islamic world.. no shortage of ghaddars..

if we ever get bengal again, we would like to nuke those sobs...... muktis and throw them in hell


----------



## LEO99

self delete


----------



## LEO99

Indians troops arrive in Dhaka

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------







Indian Army Officers examine a pile of rifles taken from surrendered Pakistani troops in the military action that separated East Pakistan from West Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEO99

Indian troops enter Dhaka where they were hailed as victors by the Bengali populace during the war for Bangladeshi independence

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------






Pakistani soldiers on patrol during the war for Bangladeshi independence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEO99

Dacca: Indian soldiers rejoice 12/16 after entering the capital of East Pakistan

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------






West Pakistani Army officers lay down their arms 12/19 during a surrender ceremony on the golf course of the Dacca Military Cantonment. About 1,000 Pakistani officers were disarmed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormShadow

Windjammer said:


> One of the most successful strike by PAF was against Mukreian Rail Yards, where train loads of Arms, Armour and Fuel were destroyed by a formation of Mirages.


Sir...real images would be more appreciative instead of cartoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

US 7th fleet Aircraft Carrier heading to the Bay of Bengal


----------



## silentinksoldier

Areesh said:


> Don't know it is a good thing to post pics of terrorists. It would have been better if both sides post pics of regular soldiers and officers.



lets just keep it to pictures mate....

mukti bahini fought alongside the indian forces..and bled with them...

since they took part in the war they can be represented...

lets debate this elsewhere..this one's just for pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

silentinksoldier said:


> lets just keep it to pictures mate....



Obviously...



> mukti bahini fought alongside the indian forces..and bled with them...



Bled or not bled. Terrorists shouldn't be glorified on this forum and this applies to all.



> since they took part in the war they can be represented...



They shouldn't be represented. The thread should be reserved for regular officers and soldiers of two armies not the thugs. If you want to ruin this thread then go ahead and post their pics.



> lets debate this elsewhere..this one's just for pics



Definitely. The pics of regular soldiers that is.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> Actually they are PAF F-86 Sabers delivering Napalm during a fire power demo.



Lolzzz I was also sceptical that this really is a pic of IAF aricraft. These are indeed PAF Sabres.


----------



## Areesh

Windjammer said:


> The image may be from a Gnat Gun Camera, but the aircraft in gun sights is also a Gnat.



Hehehe. Case of mistaken identity??? They did had such type of kills in the 1971 war.


----------



## LEO99

i would also have posted picture of people bashing pak solders during bangla civil war but I feel that would have spoiled the mood of this thread so i only posted filtered pictures .


----------



## LEO99

self delete


----------



## LEO99

self delete


----------



## LEO99

self delete


----------



## LEO99

December 11: Indian soldiers near Goraghat


----------



## LEO99

December 16, 10:40 AM: first Indian battalion entered Dhaka

http://meltingpot.fortunecity.com/hastings/430/pic/p166.jpg

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

December 16, 10:40 AM: first Indian battalion entered Dhaka


----------



## LEO99

Pakistani soldiers are being taken to camp


----------



## PashtunPak

*..............................*


----------



## LEO99

Genocide in Bangladesh, 1971


----------



## Dalai Lama

Self-Delete


----------



## LEO99

TheDeletedUser said:


> Self-Delete




self delete


----------



## LEO99




----------



## Dalai Lama

@LEO99 Thanks for embedding. I realise some pictures are censored by the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Thanks mods for taking appropriate actions against terrorists sympathizers. Please do keep an eye on this thread so in future all those posts directly glorify/support terrorists of Mukti Bahni should be deleted with poster banned immediately.


----------



## LEO99

no prize for guessing


----------



## Dalai Lama

LEO99 said:


> no prize for guessing



That man is a legend. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

Areesh said:


> Thanks mods for taking appropriate actions against terrorists sympathizers. Please do keep an eye on this thread so in future all those posts directly glorify/support terrorists of Mukti Bahni should be deleted with poster banned immediately.



The picture I posted is still there. Clearly the mods don't agree with you.
Anyway what have you contributed to this thread apart from complaining and spewing resentment?


----------



## Dalai Lama

Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99

pak t55


----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99




----------



## LEO99

pak mirage pilots


----------



## Areesh

TheDeletedUser said:


> The picture I posted is still there. Clearly the mods don't agree with you.
> Anyway what have you contributed to this thread apart from complaining and spewing resentment?



May be it is confusing that whether that guy is a regular soldier or a Mukti Bahni terrorist. Anyways I have spent more time on this forum then you and I know what they believe about Mukti Bahni and what not.  

Now you better post pics related to regular soldiers of both armies then behaving dumb, You have already behaved enough for one day.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Areesh said:


> May be it is confusing that whether that guy is a regular soldier or a Mukti Bahni terrorist. Anyways I have spent more time on this forum then you and I know what they believe about Mukti Bahni and what not.
> 
> Now you better post pics related to regular soldiers of both armies then behaving dumb, You have already behaved enough for one day.



Ahem, refer to post no.44 before calling someone "dumb". And if I've somehow offended you by posting that picture... well then I really couldn't care less.

PS: Welcome to the ignore list, enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

TheDeletedUser said:


> Ahem, refer to post no.44 before calling someone "dumb". And if I've somehow offended you by posting that picture... well then I really couldn't care less.



As I said stop glorifying the terrorists. This is against the rules of this forum. Enough said I guess.



> PS: Welcome to the ignore list, enjoy your stay



Who cares!!!


----------



## Xeric

Unseen pix, hidden deep inside the archives...kaya yaad karogay...daikho:











CAPTURED FROM NO 7227 FLT LT DILIP INDIAN PILOT OF SU-7 SHOT DOWN OVER ZAFARWAL BY GROUND FIRE ON 10 DEC 71.

Some attribution:
Indian Air Force Losses in the 1971 War

Pakistan Military Consortium :: www.PakDef.info

(No effrontery intended)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalai Lama

1971 - Khalra Sector - Lt Col J.Kumar, Maj Chaubal, Sep. Manoharan etc





1971 - Lt Col J.Kumar,Capt Benny, Sep Rajendran etc





1971 War - The famous 500 pounder that dropped 5 yds from the C.O.'s bunker during the Pak Air raid by Sabres, but failed to explode. Note the missing fin which may have been the reason it possibly dropped on its side and did not explode. Lt Col J Kumar and unidentified Artillery Major

(No effrontery intended)


----------



## Xeric

Guns That Played Havoc With IAF During 1971 War


----------



## Dalai Lama

Bangladesh Forces command reorganisation and reinforcement conference 

(Sorry no info on the other pics)


----------



## Dalai Lama



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Attack on Karachi
















(No effrontery intended)


----------



## Dalai Lama

A part of the Pakistani Air Force's strike aircraft in 1971, an F-104 Starfighter, a Shenyang F-6 and a Mirage-IIIEP





Pakistani Tank Tracks at Battle of Longewala





Indian T-55 tanks on their way to Dhaka

(No effrontery intended)


----------



## Windjammer

An IAF SU-7 Fighter/Bomber going down in flames after being hit by Pakistani Gunners.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

Indian MIG-21 on fire, captured in the gun sight of a PAF aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Another pic of PNS Ghazi

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------







The Blood Telegram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Another perspective of the same picture





Pakistani troops formally surrender





Tibetan SFF Commandos in Bangladesh during the 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silentinksoldier

TheDeletedUser said:


> Another perspective of the same picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani troops formally surrender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibetan SFF Commandos in Bangladesh during the 1971



didnt know we used kalashes in 1971


----------



## PoKeMon

Really want to know how the 90000 soldiers who surrenders were treated in pakistan after the war.
Cant imagine if they were Indians. Their life would be like hell for sure. Nobody thinks the after effects of wars.


----------



## Areesh

IND_PAK said:


> Really want to know how the 90000 soldiers who surrenders were treated in pakistan after the war.
> *Cant imagine if they were Indians. Their life would be like hell for sure.* Nobody thinks the after effects of wars.



Correction:The regular soldiers of PA were around 35000. The rest were officers of police, para military and govt officials. It also included west Pakistan civilians working for the govt of Pakistan. The bold part is obviously a fail troll attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

silentinksoldier said:


> didnt know we used kalashes in 1971



They were Chinese & Bulgarian made AKs, the SFF fought in the eastern sector around 3rd Dec 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

Areesh said:


> Correction:The regular soldiers of PA were around 35000. The rest were officers of police, para military and govt officials. It also included west Pakistan civilians working for the govt of Pakistan. The bold part is obviously a fail troll attempt.



Whatever may be the number I dont care. What I want to hear is the truth and thats from a pakistani(hope they would be the right one to tell) if you dont mind. The question comes out of curiousity taken into account how sensitive we are regarding the enimousity of both the nation. Nobody wants to loose. So if some surrenders after effects will surely be sour.

Can you contribute something substancial rather than pointing who is trolling or not??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

IND_PAK said:


> Whatever may be the number I dont care. What I want to hear is the truth and thats from a pakistani(hope they would be the right one to tell) if you dont mind. The question comes out of curiousity taken into account how sensitive we are regarding the enimousity of both the nation. Nobody wants to loose. So if some surrenders after effects will surely be sour.
> 
> Can you contribute something substancial rather than pointing who is trolling or not??



The thread is about *pics *of war. So keep it that way.


----------



## Windjammer

StormShadow said:


> Sir...real images would be more appreciative instead of cartoons.



Since you seem an ardent fan of.... Mickey Mouse, let me enlighten you the depiction was captured by a world class aviation artist, S M Hussaini, who happens to be a life member of The American Society of Aviation Artists (ASAA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Doe

Xeric said:


> Unseen pix, hidden deep inside the archives...kaya yaad karogay...daikho:
> 
> CAPTURED FROM NO 7227 FLT LT DILIP INDIAN PILOT OF SU-7 SHOT DOWN OVER ZAFARWAL BY GROUND FIRE ON 10 DEC 71.



Thats an amazing photo! Where is this showcase located? In some air force base? I did notice that the name of the Indian pilot is misspelled in the bronze plaque. 
Thanks Xeric for posting this!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

IND_PAK said:


> Really want to know how the 90000 soldiers who surrenders were treated in pakistan after the war.
> *Cant imagine if they were Indians. Their life would be like hell for sure. *Nobody thinks the after effects of wars.



There were some Indian POWs in 1965 war,and i can't find an source suggesting they were mistreated.


----------



## John Doe

Answered in later post.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

John Doe said:


> Is the 2nd guy from the left our respected Kaiser Tufail? If yes, then this photo is not from the 1971 war, since he joined PAF a few years later.



Air Cdre. Kaiser Tufail does not seem to be in this picture.


----------



## PoKeMon

Areesh said:


> The thread is about *pics *of war. So keep it that way.



Yes you are right.
Getting hint that discussing that topic can lead to flames.
So let it to be discussed some where else.


----------



## Windjammer

PAF Pilots being interviewed during the 1971 war.


----------



## Windjammer

Gun Camera images of attacks on IAF Bases and Indian Army Gun positions.


----------



## John Doe

Windjammer said:


> Since you seem an ardent fan of.... Mickey Mouse, let me enlighten you the depiction was captured by a world class aviation artist, S M Hussaini, who happens to be a life member of The American Society of Aviation Artists (ASAA).



Since your justification for the suitability of that painting in this post in any way is given above, I believe your statement about the artist being a member of ASAA seems to be incorrect.

Here is the link to ASAA with a list of all its members. See for yourself. So now, does this mean that you will delete the painting from this post, or can you think of any other reason why a painting belongs in a photo thread?

ASAA Artists [A]
PS. Thanks for the Photos of the Mirage pilots, it's clear to me that Kaiser Tufail is not the 2nd pilot from the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

LEO99 said:


> pak mirage pilots



The gentleman on the extreme left looks to be Group captain Cecil Chaudry. Am I right??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

John Doe said:


> Thats an amazing photo! Where is this showcase located? In some air force base?


There was a reason for censoring the other plaque. 


> I did notice that the name of the Indian pilot is misspelled in the bronze plaque.
> Thanks Xeric for posting this!



You got that right.

Result of poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Areesh

John Doe said:


> Since your justification for the suitability of that painting in this post in any way is given above, I believe your statement about the artist being a member of ASAA seems to be incorrect.
> 
> Here is the link to ASAA with a list of all its members. See for yourself.
> 
> ASAA Artists [A]



He was awarded fellowship by ASAA. You have to refine your google searching talent.

S M A Hussaini

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## John Doe

Xeric said:


> There was a reason for censoring the other plaque.
> 
> 
> You got that right.
> 
> Result of poor craftsmanship.



Oh, I wish you could have shared the location

Thats my neighbor in India whose revolver is in the showcase! I will try to find his photo right here on this forum. Also in a few days I will try to put up an article which narrates his escape attempt and how he got caught again.

He is probably the most interesting person that I have met over the age of 60. Sadly I never paid a lot of attention to his flying stories when I lived in India, since I was not interested in war histroy back then. Will make amends on my next visit home.

I hope you will reconsider not telling me the location of the revolver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

John Doe said:


> Since your justification for the suitability of that painting in this post in any way is given above, I believe your statement about the artist being a member of ASAA seems to be incorrect.
> 
> Here is the link to ASAA with a list of all its members. See for yourself. So now, does this mean that you will delete the painting from this post, or can you think of any other reason why a painting belongs in a photo thread?
> 
> ASAA Artists [A]
> PS. Thanks for the Photos of the Mirage pilots, it's clear to me that Kaiser Tufail is not the 2nd pilot from the right.


There you go again, i had to scan the text to satisfy your cravings, in any case, you seem to have missed you country fellows Post#58, the article also contains what can be termed as a painting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John Doe

Areesh said:


> He was awarded fellowship by ASAA. You have to refine your google searching talent.
> 
> S M A Hussaini



So you are agreeing with me that WJ's statement about SM Hussaini being "a life member of The American Society of Aviation Artists" is incorrect.

Ok.

PS. Just saw your post Windjammer, and please allow me to trust the ASAA more than a scanned page from some unknown source. Even if you tell me the source, I still will go with the ASAA. Surely they know who their members are! I can claim to be a member of the MCC, but would they agree?
I agree with your comment on post 58. It clearly does not belong here. The only reason I commented on your painting is because you tried to justify its presence in what is clearly a photo thread.


----------



## Dalai Lama

A letter from the CAS, Air Chief Marshal Lal expressing concern about the 'missing' status of Flt Lt Harish Sinhji. The Letter is dated four days after Harish Sinhji went missing over Pakistan.





A scan of the article from Illustrated Weekly of India narrating the story of the escape attempt.





Continuation of the article from the Illustrated Weekly of India





Photograph showing the repatriated POWs from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Bangladeshi female students prepare for war.


----------



## Xeric

John Doe said:


> Oh, I wish you could have shared the location
> 
> Thats my neighbor in India whose revolver is in the showcase! I will try to find his photo right here on this forum. Also in a few days I will try to put up an article which narrates his escape attempt and how he got caught again.
> 
> He is probably the most interesting person that I have met over the age of 60. Sadly I never paid a lot of attention to his flying stories when I lived in India, since I was not interested in war histroy back then. Will make amends on my next visit home.
> 
> I hope you will reconsider not telling me the location of the revolver


Guud to know that you have met the guy. It's strange that you snubbed him for his stories. Anywaz, i hope he doesnt see the picture, i am not sure if his poor heart (at this age) would be able to take it...ok....i am kidding. i wish he could join us here and tell us more about the incident. i for one would love to listen his stories that you probably have been turning a deaf ear to...

And yes, the rough location of this pistol is hidden within the text of the plaques, let's see if you can decipher it. And i hope you people are not planning to steal the thing..?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

A very famous photograph of the "Tiger Stripes" MiG-21 FL - C992. This aircraft was actually painted in black stripes over natural metal finish - and was operated by No.29 Squadron "Scorpions" out of Uttarlai. From available records, the aircraft was bought into service only towards the end of the war and did not see much action. The aircraft is armed with two Ka-13 air to air missiles and a GP-9 gunpod.


----------



## John Doe

@TheDeletedUser:

Fantastic find!! Thats Dilip Uncle right there in those POW photos! XERIC will find this very interesting, to put a face to the revolver

You know, he is one of the rarest of rare individuals to have multiple ejections, and yet be perfectly healthy. He is as athletic and active as ever! His spine must be made of concrete!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Please feel free to post pictures (photographed or painted), anything that tells the facts. What exactly is the issue with paintings, BTW?

Let's not overload our common sense.


----------



## Dalai Lama

John Doe said:


> @TheDeletedUser:
> 
> Fantastic find!! Thats Dilip Uncle right there in those POW photos! XERIC will find this very interesting, to put a face to the revolver
> 
> You know, he is one of the rarest of rare individuals to have multiple ejections, and yet be perfectly healthy. He is as athletic and active as ever! His spine must be made of concrete!



I hope you see him again and have what I'm sure would be a very interesting chat.

Thanks!


----------



## Xeric

John Doe said:


> @TheDeletedUser:
> 
> Fantastic find!! Thats Dilip Uncle right there in those POW photos! XERIC will find this very interesting, to put a face to the revolver
> 
> You know, he is one of the rarest of rare individuals to have multiple ejections, and yet be perfectly healthy. He is as athletic and active as ever! His spine must be made of concrete!



The delicacy you guys have been showing toward a painting by differentiating it from a photo is not at all proportionate with the idea of you people equating Flt Lt Dilip with his Uncle 

i would like to see the real guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

A Pakistan stamp depicting the 90,000 POWs in Indian camps. This stamp was issued with the political aim of raising global awareness of the POW issue to help secure their release. The POWs were released by India after the signing and ratification of the Simla Agreement. (Sorry couldn't find higher res)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Doe

Xeric said:


> Guud to know that you have met the guy. It's strange that you snubbed him for his stories. Anywaz, i hope he doesnt see the picture, i am not sure if his poor heart (at this age) would be able to take it...ok....i am kidding. i wish he could join us here and tell us more about the incident. i for one would love to listen his stories that you probably have been turning a deaf ear to...
> 
> And yes, the rough location of this pistol is hidden within the text of the plaques, let's see if you can decipher it. And i hope you people are not planning to steal the thing..?!



Hahaha, why would I steal the revolver from what is surely 'the lion's den'? Mere kya din bhar gaye?

Even if I somehow managed to bribe someone to smuggle it out of Pakistan, who can get an arms license in India? Most importantly, that revolver looks like a .38, which is a prohibited bore in India. Now I am sure I have convinced you of my honest intentions!

I didn't snub his war stories, just that we found his other stories far more interesting then. He trained pilots in the Iraqi Air Force as well as the Singapore Air Force, and he had tons of funny stories.

I bet that he would love to be on this forum, except pilots of that era from both IAF and PAF were thorough gentlemen and some of the kids here and their 'classy' comments would be too much for him! But I will be sure to meet him the next time I am home and will try to post some stories

PS: Just read this"The delicacy you guys have been showing toward a painting by differentiating it from a photo is not at all proportionate with the idea of you people equating Flt Lt Dilip with his Uncle"
I have no idea what this means......Me pointing out that the thread is a photo thread relates how exactly to me calling someone 'Uncle'? Very strange comment indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

wrongly posted


----------



## Windjammer

John Doe said:


> PS. Just saw your post Windjammer, and please allow me to trust the ASAA more than a scanned page from some unknown source. Even if you tell me the source, I still will go with the ASAA. Surely they know who their members are! I can claim to be a member of the MCC, but would they agree?
> I agree with your comment on post 58. It clearly does not belong here. The only reason I commented on your painting is because you tried to justify its presence in what is clearly a photo thread.



Perhaps you first need to clarify as to what's your biggest dilemma,
The Painting or the Artist. 
The thread, doesn't apply to the effect of say, "Picture Gallery".
As for the artist, do you really think he needs your acknowledgement, however, his publishers would have been well aware of his status before printing his introduction text and releasing depiction of his work through highly credible foreign distributors.


----------



## ares

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Nov22/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec03/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec04/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec05/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec06/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec07/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec08/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec09/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec10/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec11/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec12/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec13/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec14/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec15/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec16/index.html

http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/Dec16/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama




----------



## Dalai Lama

Don't quite understand why this pic was deleted before. Anyway here it is again. I do hope that the mods don't delete it, afterall it is the most famous photograph of that war.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

John Doe said:


> Hahaha, why would I steal the revolver from what is surely 'the lion's den'? Mere kya din bhar gaye?
> 
> Even if I somehow managed to bribe someone to smuggle it out of Pakistan, who can get an arms license in India? Most importantly, that revolver looks like a .38, which is a prohibited bore in India. Now I am sure I have convinced you of my honest intentions!
> 
> I didn't snub his war stories, just that we found his other stories far more interesting then. He trained pilots in the Iraqi Air Force as well as the Singapore Air Force, and he had tons of funny stories.
> 
> I bet that he would love to be on this forum, except pilots of that era from both IAF and PAF were thorough gentlemen and some of the kids here and their 'classy' comments would be too much for him! But I will be sure to meet him the next time I am home and will try to post some stories


If you are able to get him here for once even, i will honor you with something guud.

And oh yes, the 'lion's den' was a bit exaggerated.



> PS: Just read this"The delicacy you guys have been showing toward a painting by differentiating it from a photo is not at all proportionate with the idea of you people equating Flt Lt Dilip with his Uncle"
> I have no idea what this means......Me pointing out that the thread is a photo thread relates how exactly to me calling someone 'Uncle'? Very strange comment indeed.



You probably have misread the post. It was in connection with you referring to me Dilip's Uncle in some pics of yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

@John

Or may be you said Dilip (the) Uncle.

Never knew you were initially talking as if he's you age-mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

John Doe said:


> So you are agreeing with me that WJ's statement about SM Hussaini being "a life member of The American Society of Aviation Artists" is incorrect.



Life member or not. He was indeed awarded the fellowship of ASAA. Got it. End of story.


----------



## Windjammer

Some of the Indian Army Officers captured by 6 FF regiment during the 1971 War.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistani soldiers over running enemy position in Sulemanki sector during the 1971 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

A knocked-out Indian tank in the Sulemanki sector - December 1971.


----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops

Paf


----------



## blackops

Iaf mig


----------



## blackops

http://criticalppp.com/imports/local-69d53ac1ea65a391f97e7de416fad9f7.jpg

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------


----------



## blackops

Indian navy chief with in



dra gandhi


----------



## blackops

Iaf officer


----------



## blackops

Battel of longewala tracks



by pakistani tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops




----------



## blackops

Indo-Pak War: Pakistani Major General Farma(First in front row) along with army officers men discard their weapons in act of submissio Dacca Race Course on December 16, 1971. Ind Army Officer (Left) watching the act

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

pak soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

the graveyard of tanks


----------

